# 8Th Nite Out



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

*Tonite is my 8th nite campin' at Kirby Landing, AR., and I am LOVING it, for sure! This is my first time having electric AND water, so when I pull out I'll also be doing my first-ever dumping of the tanks. eeeeek! LOL

Anyway, this has been a GREAT camping experience! Met an amazing lady who is my neighbor and til Thurs. nite it was just her and I down here camping. Gotten LOTS of critter pics n' pics of Mother Nature's masterpiece sunrises...a different one every day and all beautiful in their own rite! I'll post all the pics n' my commentary...or as my friends call it, my babbling, when I get to my big 'puter at home. This li'l netbook keyboard tries my patience, so will wait til I got my big 'puter n' keyboard for all the jabberin I'll be doin'! LOL

Gotta' say I am NOT disappointed in my li'l "new to me" 23 KRS! The more I camp in it, the more I'm loving it! A slide on da' side would be nice, but it's just me n' Raindog and we get by just fine! Only thing I have not "test drove" so far is the li'l oven. Had several folks stop by n' ask about my Outback, and most commented that they really like the Outback brand. Dunno' what they're camping in cuz' they were walking from the campground on the other side n' I haven't been over there.

Gonna be a chilly nite tonite, but I'm snugged in with my li'l ceramic heater kickin' out the BTUs n' keepin' us toasty. Will turn the furnace on low a "back up" in case the li'l heater can't keep up when it dips to the freezing mark for awhile tonite.

Got word that my extension tubes & other parts are in at the dealer in Malvern, so will pick those up Tues. nite after work so I'll have themn on hand when I get the chance to extend the loading ramp like others have done on here. Might be after Christmas for that tho'...WOW November is REALLY flying for me!!!

Wish me luck on my first-time tank-dumperama when I DO get ready to pull outta' here! LOL*


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

sounds like you are having a great time in your Outback.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Sounds like fun! Wish I was there!!!

Walter


----------



## HRW n' Raindog (Aug 23, 2010)

My last nite here, then back to "reality". Booooo-hisssssssss!! LOL It's been LOTS of fun, for sure! Spent today goin thru stuff that could freeze and be ruined and already got it all off-loaded outta' the Outback and into the truck for deposit at home since I know I won't have a chance to camp again till after Christmas. Pullin' outta' here 'round 10:30 tomorrow. NOT looking forward to it! I can see how easiy it would be to jump into this full-time, for sure!! Hope to camp again during the winter months to do some eagle-watching when there are more of them...but til' then, it's time to shut 'er down for awhile. Since I may be up at my Mom's for a month, I really need to find the threads on both types of winterizing and read up on how to do both methods...gotta get that done next week too. <sigh>


----------

